# NORTHWAVE boot users/riders - similar brand but better?



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

BUUUUMP :hairy:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

size vise - salomons are the same as northwaves, if you wear 8,5 northwaves, 8,5 salomons will fit. I have 2013 decades, they didn't pack out much in like 25 days on them.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> size vise - salomons are the same as northwaves, if you wear 8,5 northwaves, 8,5 salomons will fit. I have 2013 decades, they didn't pack out much in like 25 days on them.


I was thinking of salomon actually. 
Any thoughts on the F4 - not sure about the lacing system.
Also looking at the synapse focus boa but concerned they'll be too stiff (8/10).
The decades also state they're an 8/10 but really don't feel it and got soft quick.

Info: I'm an intermediate all mountain rider... spend time everywhere including a lot of park. Don't get on with soft park boots though as I like a decent amount of support/response.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have ridden with Northwave for over a decade (and on my second pair of Decades lol)
Although I can't recommend anyone with a similar fit I can say I wanted to try something else and had horrible experiences. Had 32 307's which were right under their flagship model and they fit nice in the store, but gave me insane amounts of pain while riding to the point of me having to stop after 2 runs of agony to let my feet rest. Also had no luck with some 2013 T.Rice DC's, thought the pain would stop after breaking them in but when they still hurt in the spring I knew it was time to return to Northwaves. 
Ended up getting some Northwave Decades for a second time because I knew they offer good stiffness and more importantly comfort.

I don't feel like my Decades got too soft, I mean they do flex, but provide enough stiffness where it counts. I rode my first pair for about 5 seasons. You can always go up to their stiffer model which name I can't think of off the bat and I'm too lazy to google it for you, you know the one.
At this point I know they fit my foot really good and know I can order a pair online without trying them first because they will be super comfy.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

freshy said:


> I have ridden with Northwave for over a decade (and on my second pair of Decades lol)
> Although I can't recommend anyone with a similar fit I can say I wanted to try something else and had horrible experiences. Had 32 307's which were right under their flagship model and they fit nice in the store, but gave me insane amounts of pain while riding to the point of me having to stop after 2 runs of agony to let my feet rest. Also had no luck with some 2013 T.Rice DC's, thought the pain would stop after breaking them in but when they still hurt in the spring I knew it was time to return to Northwaves.
> Ended up getting some Northwave Decades for a second time because I knew they offer good stiffness and more importantly comfort.
> 
> ...


Yeah I considered getting the prophecy... can't believe that I would need a 9/10 stiffness for my riding but do feel the decades have loosened up. It's interesting that northwave still call the prophecy a "freestyle" boot as one of their stiffest models.

Agreed, I've never found any other boot that is anything like comparable to the comfort of northwaves. I tried thirtytwo tm-twos this last season and they just didn't cut it. The decades were great out of the box and for the first week/two but now they feel a bit loose. The heel hold was initially amazing but now isn't the best. This is bearing in mind that I bought them tight/small at first to allow for the packing out.

Maybe looking at the salomon f4, the salomon boa or possinly k2 maysis (plus).


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

freshy said:


> I have ridden with Northwave for over a decade (and on my second pair of Decades lol)
> Although I can't recommend anyone with a similar fit I can say I wanted to try something else and had horrible experiences. Had 32 307's which were right under their flagship model and they fit nice in the store, but gave me insane amounts of pain while riding to the point of me having to stop after 2 runs of agony to let my feet rest. Also had no luck with some 2013 T.Rice DC's, thought the pain would stop after breaking them in but when they still hurt in the spring I knew it was time to return to Northwaves.
> Ended up getting some Northwave Decades for a second time because I knew they offer good stiffness and more importantly comfort.
> 
> ...





RIDERUK said:


> Yeah I considered getting the prophecy... can't believe that I would need a 9/10 stiffness for my riding but do feel the decades have loosened up. It's interesting that northwave still call the prophecy a "freestyle" boot as one of their stiffest models.
> 
> Agreed, I've never found any other boot that is anything like comparable to the comfort of northwaves. I tried thirtytwo tm-twos this last season and they just didn't cut it. The decades were great out of the box and for the first week/two but now they feel a bit loose. The heel hold was initially amazing but now isn't the best. This is bearing in mind that I bought them tight/small at first to allow for the packing out.
> 
> Maybe looking at the salomon f4, the salomon boa or possinly k2 maysis (plus).


I'm in a similar position.
Comfiest boots ever but a fair amount of packing out.
Does anyone know if getting some aftermarket insoles like the medic remind insoles might help?
Because of the packing out i'm starting to get some heel lift/slop.

Alternatively, any northwaves users or ex-northwave users i'd like to pose a similar question: what brands have matched up but maybe provided less pack out/heel lift?


----------



## BloodMoney (Sep 28, 2015)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> I'm in a similar position.
> Comfiest boots ever but a fair amount of packing out.
> Does anyone know if getting some aftermarket insoles like the medic remind insoles might help?
> Because of the packing out i'm starting to get some heel lift/slop.
> ...


S..., now I'm worried. I've just bought a pair of Northwave decade and I'm amazed on how comfy they are and how good heel hold they offer. Did not took them out yet, just wearing them around the house. 
I had so high hopes that they will not pack out too much.


----------

